# Fiat front grille badge



## Nelson750FML (Jan 17, 2008)

Some low life has stolen the Fiat badge off the front grille. 2006 Ducato. any ideas where to get one ? There's plenty on ebay but they are for the later model.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

I contacted the guy's at Camper UK. Gave them my chassis number and they were able to source one from Fiat.

Just looked online though and these guy's have a few that may suit?

Fiat Dealer Parts


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Our MH being an 'A' Class we do not have a Fiat badge - and I am very pleased! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sikaflex the bugger on when you get one.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sikaflex the bugger on when you get one.


It would definitely make it harder to remove, but the little scroats would cause a lot more damage to the surrounding area, if their efforts are determined enough.

Then again, it would leave them vulnerable for longer, while you sneak up from behind.

Decision decision :wink2:


----------



## Nelson750FML (Jan 17, 2008)

Imbiber said:


> I contacted the guy's at Camper UK. Gave them my chassis number and they were able to source one from Fiat.
> 
> Just looked online though and these guy's have a few that may suit?
> 
> Fiat Dealer Parts


Thanks for the link. I'll give them a try. Regards


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

When you source a replacement, maybe just don't fit it until you want to sell the van..........


----------

